# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  فتاوى هامة عن شعر النساء ورأي الدين الاسلامى فى هذا الموضوع

## أم عامر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،* 


هذه الفتاوى قمت بتجميعا لكن من موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب (www.islam-qa.com) للفائدة وللانتباه كيلا نقع في أي محظور بإذن الله..


لا يجوز صبغ المرأة لشعرها بالسواد 


السؤال: 
أعلم بأنه يجوز للمرأة أن تستعمل الحناء لصبغ الشعر ولكن هل يجوز لها أن تستعمل أي نوع من أنواع الصبغة وألوان الشعر ؟ .

الجواب: 
الحمد لله
سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين حفظه الله عن ذلك فأجاب :
صبغ الشعر إن كان بالسواد فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عنه حيث أمر  بتغيير الشيب وتجنيبه السواد قال : " غيِّروا هذا الشيب وجنِّبوه السواد " .  ( انظر صحيح مسلم 5476 ) وورد في ذلك أيضاً وعيد على من فعل هذا وهو قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يكون قوم يخضبون في آخر الزمان بالسواد كحواصل  الحمام ، لا يريحون رائحة الجنة ) رواه أبو داود ( 4212 ) والنسائي ( 8/138  ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع ( 8153 ) ، وهو يدل على تحريم تغيير  الشعر بالسواد ، أما بغيره مِن الألوان : فالأصل الجواز إلا أن يكون على  شكل نساء الكافرات أو الفاجرات ، فيحرم من هذه الناحية ، لقول النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم " من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم " رواه أبو داود ( 4031 ) وصححه  الألباني في إرواء الغليل 5/109 . أ.هـ.

مجموع  فتاوى  ورسائل ابن عثيمين (4/121). 


صبغ الشّعر باللون البني


السؤال: 
هل يجوز أن تصبغ المرأة شعرها باللون البني ولكن دون استخدام الحناء ؟. 

الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
لا بأس أن تصبغي شعرك باللون البني حتى ولو لم يكن بالحناء ، والمحظور أن  تصبغيه بالأسود للنهي الوارد في ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكذلك لا  يجوز صبغه على نحو يشابه الكفار كما يصبغ "البنكس" شعورهم بالألوان  المختلفة كلّ خصلة بلون . نسأل الله السلامة والعافية .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد (www.islam-qa.com)

السؤال :
هل يجوز للمسلم صبغ شعره بغير الحناء ؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله
عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ أُتِيَ بِأَبِي قُحَافَةَ يَوْمَ  فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ وَرَأْسُهُ وَلِحْيَتُهُ كَالثَّغَامَةِ ( نبات أبيض الزهر  والثمر ) بَيَاضًا فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ غَيِّرُوا هَذَا بِشَيْءٍ وَاجْتَنِبُوا السَّوَادَ رواه مسلم  رقم 3926
وعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " يَكُونُ قَوْمٌ يَخْضِبُونَ فِي آخِرِ  الزَّمَانِ بِالسَّوَادِ كَحَوَاصِلِ الْحَمَامِ لا يَرِيحُونَ رَائِحَةَ  الْجَنَّةِ " . رواه الإمام أحمد وهو في صحيح الجامع رقم 8153 
وقد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تغيير الشّيب بغير اللون الأسود فعَنْ  أَبِي ذَرٍّ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : "  إِنَّ أَحْسَنَ مَا غُيِّرَ بِهِ الشَّيْبُ الْحِنَّاءُ وَالْكَتَمُ ( نبت  شبيه بالحنّاء يُصبغ به ) " . رواه الترمذي رقم 1675 وقَالَ : هَذَا  حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ 
فصبغ الشّعر باللون الأسود الخالص حرام لان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :  { وجنبوه السواد } وللوعيد الذي ورد ' هذا والحكم عام للرجال والنساء . 
أما إذا خلط مع الأسود لون آخر حتى تغيّر ولم يَعُد أسود فلا بأس به . أنظر  فتاوى  إسلامية 4/424 ،  فتاوى  المرآة المسلمة 2/520 . 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد (www.islam-qa.com)

حكم فرق المرأة لشعر رأسها وعمل ما يسمى بالكعكعة


السؤال: 
ما حكم عمل تسريحة للشعر أثناء حفلات الأعراس ؟ أي رفعه وما حكم ذلك  بالنسبة للعروس لأنه في الغالب تعمل العروس تسريحة في ليلة زفافها ؟. 

الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
لا حرج على المرأة في تسريح شعرها وتزيينه في ليلة زفافها ، بل ذلك أمر حسن  مطلوب ، ولا حرج في إعانتها على ذلك ، بشرط ألا يكون في ذلك تشبه  بالكافرات أو الفاجرات ، والمقصود بالتشبه أن تكون تسريحة الشعر مما عُلم  اختصاص الكافرات بها ، أو عرف أنها قصة فلانة من الكافرات أو الفاجرات ،  وذلك لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم" رواه أبو  داود (4031) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع الصغير
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : عن اقتباس تسريحات الشعر من  النساء  العارضات للأزياء ؟ وهل يدخل ذلك في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم " 
فأجاب: ( كذلك مسألة الشعر ، فإنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تصفف شعرها على صفة شعر الكافرات أو الفاجرات لأن من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم . 
وبهذه المناسبة فإنني أنصح نساءنا المسلمات المؤمنات وأنصح أولياء أمورهن  بالبعد عن هذه المجلات وعن هذه التسريحات التي تدعو للتلقي عن الكفار ومحبة  ما هم عليه من الألبسة الخليعة التي لا تمت إلى الحياء ولا الشريعة  الإسلامية بصلة . أو الموضات التي يكون عليها تسريح الشعر ، وليكن المسلمون  متميزين عن غيرهم لما تقتضيه الشريعة الإسلامية ، وبالطابع الإسلامي حتى  يعود للأمة الإسلامية عزتها وكرامتها ومجدها وما ذلك على الله بعزيز) 
انتهى من مجموع  فتاوى  الشيخ ابن عثيمين (م12) سؤال رقم 188 
وأما رفع الشعر إلى أعلى ، أو جعله كعكعة فوق الرأس ، أو فرقه من الجنب ،  فقد منع ذلك بعض أهل العلم ، لعلة التشبه بالكافرات ، ومنهم من أدخل "  الكعكعة" في الذم الوارد في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صنفان من أهل  النار لم أرهما قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ونساء كاسيات  عاريات مميلات مائلات رؤوسهن كأسنة البخت المائلة لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن  ريحها وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا " رواه مسلم ( 2128 ). 
ولو فرض أن فرق الرأس من الجنب مثلا ، كان شعارا للكافرات أو الفاجرات في  زمن ، ثم زال هذا الاختصاص ، وانتشر بين المسلمات ، بحيث لا يُظن بفاعلته  أنها كافرة أو فاجرة ، فقد زال التشبه حينئذ ، فلا يكون محرّماً . 
قال الحافظ في الفتح 1/307 في كلامه على " المياسر الأرجوان " وهو فراش  صغير أو شيء كالمخدّة يجعله راكب الفرس تحته ، وكانت من فعل الأعاجم : (  وإن قلنا النهي عنها من أجل التشبه بالأعاجم ، فهو لمصلحة دينية ، لكن كان  ذلك شعارهم حينئذ وهم كفار ، ثم لما لم يصر الآن يختص بشعارهم زال المعنى ،  فتزول الكراهة . والله أعلم ) ا.هـ 
وقال أيضا ردا على من جعل لبس الطيلسان ( وهو نوع من الثياب ) من التشبه ،  لأنه من لباس اليهود كما في حديث الدجال ، قال رحمه الله : ( وإنما يصلح  الاستدلال بقصة اليهود في الوقت الذي تكون الطيالسة من شعارهم ، وقد ارتفع  ذلك في هذه الأزمنة فصار داخلا في عموم المباح" فتح الباري 10/274 . وقد  نقلنا عن غيره ما يؤيد ذلك ، في الجواب المحال عليه آنفا . والله أعلم . 
وهذه  فتاوى  العلماء في عمل الكعكعة وفرق المرأة شعرها من الجنب 

جاء في  فتاوى  اللجنة الدائمة 17/126 : 
ما حكم عمل الرأس فرقة من الجنب ، وعمله ضفيرة واحدة فقط، وعمله كعكعة ؟ تقصد بذلك التجمل لزوجها أو تقصد إظهارها بالمظهر اللائق ؟ 

أما عمل الرأس فرقة من الجنب ففي ذلك تشبه بنساء الكفار، وقد ثبت تحريم التشبه بالكفار عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
وأما عمله ضفيرة واحدة أو أكثر وسدله على ظهرها مضفورا أو غير مضفور فلا حرج فيه ما دام مستورا . 
وأما عمله كعكعة فلا يجوز؛ لما فيه من التشبه بنساء الكفار، والتشبه بهن  حرام، ولتحذير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك بقوله : " " صنفان من أهل  النار لم أرهما بعد : قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ، ونساء  كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات، على رؤوسهن مثل أسنة البخت المائلة ، لا  يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة كذا وكذا" رواه أحمد  ومسلم ). 
وسئل الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله : 

( ما حكم فرق شعر الرأس من الجانب وليس من الوسط ؟ 

فأجاب : 
( لا يجوز للمرأة أن تفرق رأسها من الجانب . قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم  رحمه الله : " وأما ما يفعله بعض نساء المسلمين في هذا الزمن من فرق شعر  الرأس من جانب وجمعه من ناحية القفا، أو جعله فوق الرأس كما تفعله نساء  الإفرنج ، فهذا لا يجوز؛ لما فيه من التشبه بنساء الكفار" انتهى من مجموع  فتاوى  الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم 1/47 ) انتهى من المنتقى 3/321 
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ( ما حكم وضع الحشوى داخل الرأس أي ما  حكم تجميع المرأة لشعرها فوق الرأس أو ما يسمونه بوضع الكعكة ؟ 
الشعر إذا كان على الرأس على فوق فإن هذا عند أهل العلم داخل في النهي أو  في التحذير الذي جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله : "صنفان من أهل  النار لم أرهما بعد" وذكر الحديث وفيه " ونساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات  رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة" . فإذا كان الشعر فوق ففيه نهي . أما إذا  كان على الرقبة مثلا فإن هذا لا بأس به إلا إذا كانت المرأة ستخرج إلى  السوق فإنه في هذه الحال يكون من التبرج لأنه سيكون له علامة من وراء  العباءة تظهر ، ويكون هذا من باب التبرج ومن أسباب الفتنة فلا يجوز )

انتهى نقلا عن  فتاوى  المرأة ، جمع المسند ص 218.


تسريح الشعر


السؤال: 
كيف كان شكل شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما هي تسريحات الشعر المحرمة ؟. 

الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
جاء وصف شَعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحاديث عدة ، وفيها من الأوصاف :
1- لم يكن ملتوياً مقبوضاً ( ليس بجَعد ) ولا مسترسلاً ( ولا سَبْط ) .
عن أنس بن مالك - يصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : كان رَبعة من القوم  ليس بالطويل ولا بالقصير أزهر اللون ليس بأبيض أمْهَق ولا آدم ليس بجَعْدٍ  قَطَط ولا سَبْط رَجِل أنزل عليه وهو ابن أربعين ( يعني القرآن ) ... رواه  البخاري ( 3354 ) ومسلم ( 2338 ) .
أمهق : شديد البياض .
آدم : السمرة الشديدة .
2- وكان شعره يبلغ شحمة أذنه .
عن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنهما قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  مربوعاً بعيد ما بين المنكبين ، له شعر يبلغ شحمة أذنه رأيته في حلة حمراء  لم أر شيئا قط أحسن منه . رواه البخاري ( 3358 ) ومسلم ( 2337 ) .
3- وكان يصل أحياناً إلى منكبه أو عاتقه .
عن قتادة قال سألت أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن شعر رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقال كان شعر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجِلا ليس بالسبط ولا  الجعد بين أذنيه وعاتقه . رواه البخاري ( 5565 ) ومسلم ( 2337 ) .
وفي رواية : " كان يضرب شعرُه منكبيه " . رواه البخاري ( 5563 ) ومسلم ( 2338 ) .
وأحيانا يصل إلى أقل من ذلك ، وكل ذلك محمول على تعدد الأحوال ، وكل واحد من الصحابة حدَّث بما رأى .
4- وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم أحياناً يخضب شعره .
عن عثمان بن عبد الله بن موهب قال : دخلتُ على أم سلمة فأخرجت إلينا  شَعْراً من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مخضوباً . رواه البخاري ( 5558 ) .
زاد أحمد ( 25328 ) : ( مخضوباً بالحناء والكتم ) 
الكتم : نبات يضبغ به الشعر إذا خُلط بالحناء جعل لون الشعر بين الأسود والأحمر . انظر : عون المعبود شرح حديث ( 4205 ) 

5- وكان يَفرق شعره .
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يَسدل  شعره وكان المشركون يَفرقون رؤوسَهم ، فكان أهل الكتاب يَسدلون رءوسهم وكان  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب موافقة أهل الكتاب فيما لم يؤمر فيه  بشيء ، ثم فرق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسَه . رواه البخاري ( 3365 )  ومسلم ( 2336 ) .
السدل : الإرسال على الجبين .
الفرْق : فصل الشعر بعضه عن بعض ، يميناً وشمالاً من الوسط .
وقد بحث العلماء في فقه هذا الحديث ، وخلاصة القول ما قاله الإمام النووي :
والحاصل أن الصحيح المختار جواز السدل والفرق ، وأن الفرق أفضل . " شرح مسلم " ( 15 / 90 ) .
6- وحج صلى الله عليه وسلم حجة الوداع وهو ملبد شعره 
والتلبيد أن : يُلصق الشعر بعضه ببعض بصمغ أو نحوه حتى يجتمع الشعر ويكون  أبعد عن الوسخ ولا يحتاج على غسل فيكون أرفق بالمحرم لاسيما فيما سبق من  الزمن مع كثرة تعرض المحرم للوسخ وقلة المياه .
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يهل ملبِّداً . رواه البخاري ( 5570 ) ومسلم ( 1184 ) .
والإهلال : رفع الصوت بالتلبية .
7- وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم ربما جعل شعره ضفائر لاسيما في السفر ليكون أبعد عن الغبار .
عن أم هانئ قالت : قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مكة وله أربع غدائر -  تعني : عقائص - . رواه الترمذي ( 1781 ) وأبو داود ( 4191 ) وابن ماجه (  3631 ) وعند ابن ماجه : تعني : ضفائر . والحديث : حسنه الحافظ ابن حجر في "  فتح الباري " ( 10 / 360 ) .
وأما التسريحات المحرمة : فيجمعها أمور ، منها :
1- القزع ، وهو حلق بعض الشعر وترك بعضه
عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن القَزَع . رواه البخاري ( 5466 ) ومسلم ( 3959 ) .
وقد فسَّر أحد رواة الحديث القزع بأنه حلق بعض رأس الصبي وترك بعضه .
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
وأما كحلق بعضه وترك بعضه فهو مراتب :
أشدها : أن يحلق وسطه ويترك جوانبه كما تفعل شمامسة النصارى .
ويليه : أن يحلق جوانبه ويدع وسطه كما يفعل كثير من السفلة وأسقاط الناس .
ويليه : أن يحلق مقدم رأسه ويترك مؤخره . 
وهذه الصور الثلاث داخلة في القزع الذي نهى عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وبعضها أقبح من بعض . " أحكام أهل الذمة " ( 3 / 1294 ) 
2- التشبه بالكفار أو الفساق 
وهي تسريحات كثيرة ، يدخل بعضها في " القزع " – كتسريحة " المارينز " فتمنع  لسببين القزع ، والتشبه بالكفار - ، وبعضها لا قزع فيه غير أنه يختص  بالكفار كنصب بعض الشعر وسبل الآخر أو ما شابه ذلك .
ويجمعها كل تسريحة تختص بالكفار أو الفساق فإنه لا يجوز للمسلم التشبه بهم  فيها ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ) 
رواه أبو داود ( 4031 ) .
والحديث : حسَّنه الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( 10 / 271 ) وجوَّد  إسناده شيخ الإسلام في " اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم " ( ص 82 ) .
قال شيخ الإسلام :
وهذا الحديث أقل أحواله أنه يقتضي تحريم التشبه بهم وإن كان ظاهره يقتضي  كفر المتشبه بهم كما في قوله { ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم } . " اقتضاء  الصراط المستقيم " ( ص 83 ) .
التشبه بسفلة الناس 
وهي تسريحات يخترعها بعض السفلة ، وقد تدخل فيما سبق ذكره .


ذهاب المرأة لمحلات قص الشعر ( الكوافير )


السؤال: 
هل يجوز للمرأة أن تذهب لمحلات قص الشعر لتقص شعرها ؟. 

الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
الأصل في الذهاب إلى هذه المحلات الجواز ، ما لم يتضمن ذلك أمراً محرماً ،  كأن يكون الذي يتولى القص رجلاً ، أو يُقص الشعر على صفة تتضمن مشابهة  للكافرات أو الفاسقات أو الرجال ، والله أعلم .


قصّ  النساء  لشعورهن 


السؤال: 
أكتب بحثا عن المسلمات ، وأريد أن أعرف الحكم فيما يتعلق بشعر المسلمة . هل  يجوز للمسلمة أن تقص شعرها إلى ما يوازي كتفيها ، أم لا ؟ 

الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
نسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك إيماناً ، وأن يشرح صدرك . 
سؤالك يتضمن مسألتين : 
الأولى : حكم قصّ شعر الرأس . قال سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : 
قص شعر المرأة لا نعلم فيه شيئاً ، المنهي عنه الحلق ، فليس لك أن تحلقي  شعر رأسك لكن أن تقصي من طوله أو من كثرته فلا نعلم فيه بأساً ، لكن ينبغي  أن يكون ذلك على الطريقة الحسنة التي ترضيها أنت وزوجك ، بحيث تَتَّفِقِين  معه عليها من غير أن يكون في القص تشبُّه بامرأة كافرة ، ولأن في بقائه  طويلاً فيه كلفة بالغسل والمشط ، فإذا كان كثيراً وقصَّت منه المرأة بعض  الشيء لطوله أو كثرته فلا يضرُّ ذلك أو لأن في قصِّ بعضه جمالاً ترضاه هي و  يرضاه زوجها فلا نعلم فيه شيئاً أما حلقه بالكلية فلا يجوز إلا من علة  ومرض ، وبالله التوفيق .أهـ انظر كتاب "  فتاوى  المرأة المسلمة " ج/2 ص/515 
وثبت في صحيح مسلم عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ...قَالَ :  ( وَكَانَ أَزْوَاجُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يَأْخُذْنَ مِنْ رُءُوسِهِنَّ حَتَّى تَكُونَ كَالْوَفْرَةِ ) ( الحيض/320 )  ، والوفرة هي ما يُجاوز الأذنين من الشعر 
قال النووي : وفيه دليل على جواز تخفيف الشعور للنساء . أهـ . 
لكن لتتجنب المرأة في قصها لشعرها التشبه بالكافرات أو الفاسقات . 
قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان : 
لا يجوز للمرأة أن تقص شعر رأسها من الخلف وتترك جوانبه أطول ؛ لأن هذا فيه  تشويه وعبث بشعرها الذي هو من جمالها ، وفيه أيضاً تشبه بالكافرات ، وكذا  قصه على أشكال مختلفة وبأسماء كافرات أو حيوانات ، كقصة ( ديانا ) اسم  لامرأة كافرة ، أو قصة ( الأسد ) ، أو ( الفأر ) ؛ لأنه يحرم التشبه  بالكفار والتشبه بالحيوانات ، ولما في ذلك من العبث بشعر المرأة الذي هو من  جمالها .


حكم تجعيد المرأة شعر رأسها


السؤال: 
بعض الطالبات ذوات الشعور الناعمة يعمدون إلى تخشين شعورهن بطريقة معروفة  بين الفتيات ، فما حكم هذا الفعل مع العلم أن ذلك من صنيع الغرب

الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
أهل العلم يقولون : أنه لا بأس بتجعيد شعر الرأس ، وهذا هو الأصل ، فإذا جعدت المرأة رأسها على وجه لا يشابه تجعيد  النساء  الفاجرات الكافرات فإنه لا بأس به ...

الشيخ ابن عثيمين في الفتاوى الجامعة للمرأة المسلمة ج/3 ص 889 


حكم قص الشعر من فوق الجبهة


السؤال: 
ما حكم القصة التي يستعملها بعض  النساء  وهي قص الشعر من فوق الجبهة وجعل خصلات منه تتدلى عليها ؟

الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
إذا كان الغرض من القصة التشبه بنساء الكافرين والملحدين فهي حرام لأن  التشبه بغير المسلمين حرام لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من تشبه بقوم فهو  منهم ) وأما إذا لم يكن القصد منها التشبه وإنما هي عادة من العادات  المستحدثة بين  النساء  فإذا كان فيها ما يعتبر زينة يمكن أن تتزين بها لزوجها وتظهر بها أمام أقاربها في مظهر يرفع من قدرها عندهن فلا يظهر لنا بأس بها .

اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ج/3 ص 881 


استعمال الحنة مع صفار البيض لتسريح الشعر


السؤال: 
هل يجوز استعمال الحنة مع صفار البيض لتسريح الشعر؟. 

الجواب: 
الحمد لله
لا حرج في ذلك إذا كان فيه فائدة استعمال الحنة مع صفار البيض أو غيره من  الأمور المباحة - لا بأس إذا كان فيه فائدة للشعر بتطويله أو تمليسه أو  غيرها من مصالحه أو بقاءه وعدم سقوطه . 

الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز يرحمه الله 


تغير لون الشعر وتنعيمه


السؤال  : رأيت بعض الناس يستعملون مواد تغير لون الشعر سواء تجعله أسود أو أحمر  ورأيتهم أيضاً يستعملون مواد أخرى تجعل الشعر المجعد ناعماً فهل يجوز من  ذلك شيء وهل الشباب مثل الشيوخ في الحكم ؟ .

الجواب:
الحمد لله
تغيير الشعر بغير السواد لا حرج فيه وكذلك استعمال مواد لتنعيم الشعر  المجعد والحكم للشباب والشيوخ في ذلك سواء إذا انتفت المضرة وكانت مادة  طاهرة مباحة أما التتغيير بالسواد الخالص فلا يجوز للرجال والنساء لقول  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الله عليه وسلم : ( غيروا هذا الشيب واجتنبوا  السواد ) .

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5/168 


استعمال زيت الحشيش في تنعيم الشعر


السؤال : ما حكم الزيت الذي يستخرج من الحشيش لتنعيم الشعر وغيره ؟.

الجواب :
الحمد لله
إذا كان زيت هذا الحشيش يسكر وممنوع بيعه لأن فيه مواد مخدرة محرمة فلا  يجوز استعماله ، والله سبحانه وتعالى لم يجعل شفاء أمة محمد في حرم عليها ،  فالحشيش إذا كان هو الحشيش الذي يسكر والذي يعتبر من المخدرات فلا يجوز  استعماله والعلاج به ، فإن هذه المخدرات مضرة وداء ، وكما ورد في حديث أم  سلمة قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله لم يجعل شفاء أمتي فيما حرم  عليها " . والله أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد المطلق حفظه الله مجلة الدعوة العدد 1754 ص 38 


حكم صبغ الشّيب


السؤال :
لاحظت أن بعض الزملاء في العمل يصبغون لحاهم باللون الأسود ، وعندما سألتهم قالوا أن من السنة تغيير اللون بما يعرف (بالكتم).
وأسأل عن التالي :
هل لي أن أصبغ رأسي أو لحيتي باللون الأسود ، حتى وإن كان بما ذكر أعلاة (الكتام) ؟
ما هو (الكتام) هذا ، هل له لون أسود ، وهل صحيح أن بعض الصحابة استخدموه ؟

الجواب :
أولاً : صبغ الشيب سنة جاء بها الإسلام ، وتكون في شيب الرأس واللحية للرجال ، وللنساء في شعر الرأس . 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنَّ  اليهود والنصارى لا يصبغون فخالفوهم " . رواه البخاري ( 3275 ) ومسلم (  2103 ) 
وعن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال : يا معشر الأنصار حمِّروا وصفِّروا  وخالفوا الأعاجم . رواه أحمد ( 21780 ) . والحديث : حسَّن إسناده الحافظ  ابن حجر في " الفتح " ( 10 / 354 ) . 
ثانياً : أما تغيير الشيب بالسواد فهذا حرام وهو قول جمهور العلماء يحرمونه  تحريماً باتاً ، وذلك لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأى أبا قحافة ،  يقول جابر : " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأى رأسه كأنها  الثغامة بياضاً غيِّروا هذا .. " . رواه مسلم ( 2102 ) . 
ولحديث : " يكون أقوام يخضبون بالسواد كحواصل الحمام لا يريحون رائحة الجنة ". رواه أبو داود ( 4212 ) والنسائي ( 5075 ) . 
والحديث قال ابن حجر : إسناده قوي ، إلا أنه اختلف في رفعه ووقفه وعلى  تقدير ترجيح وقفه فمثله لا يقال بالرأي فحكمه الرفع . " فتح الباري " ( 6 /  499 ) . 
ثالثاً : أما الكتم قال ابن حجر : 
والكتم نبات باليمن يخرج الصبغ أسود يميل إلى الحمرة وصبغ الحناء أحمر  فالصبغ بهما معا يخرج بين السواد والحمرة . " فتح الباري " ( 10 / 355 ) . 
رابعاً : هل صبغ الصحابة بالكتم ؟ 
نعم فعلوه وفعله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
عن عثمان بن عبد الله بن وهب قال : دخلنا على أم سلمة رضي الله عنها فأخرجت  إلينا شعراً من شعر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مخضوباً ( أحمر ) . رواه  البخاري ( 5558 ) زاد ابن ماجه ( 3623 ) وأحمد ( 25995 ) : " بالحناء  والكتم " . 
وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن أحسن ما غيرتم به الشيب الحناء  والكتم " . رواه الترمذي ( 1753 ) وأبو داود ( 4205 ) وابن ماجه ( 3622 ) .  والحديث : قال الترمذي عنه : حسن صحيح . 
وقد خضب أبو بكر رضي الله عنه بالحناء والكتم . رواه مسلم ( 2341 ) . 
خامساً : يلاحظ أن الأحاديث التي ذكرت الكتم جعلته مقروناً بالحناء لأنَّ المراد بالأحاديث صبغ الشعر بالكتم مخلوطاً بالحناء . 
يقول ابن القيم : 
إن النهي هو عن التسويد البحت فأما إذا أضيف إلى الحناء شيء آخر كالكتم  ونحوه فلا بأس به فإن الكتم والحناء يجعل الشعر بين الأحمر والأسود ، بخلاف  الوسمة فإنها تجعله أسود فاحماً ، وهذا هو الصحيح . " زاد المعاد " ( 4 /  336 ) . 
والوسْمة : نبيت يخضب به . 
بهذا نعلم أن الكتم لا يستخدم وحده لأنه يعطي اللون الأسود الفحم الخالص .  ولكن يستعمل مع الحناء ليعطي لوناً أسود مشرباً بالحمرة ، وهكذا نجمع بين  الأحاديث . والله تعالى أعلم . 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد 


صبغ الشعر أيام الحيض 


السؤال :
ما حكم صبغ الشعر بالحناء أو بأي شيء أيام الحيض ؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله
لا فرق في صبغ الشعر بين أيام الحيض وغيرها . 

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5/169 


حكم وصل الخصلة بالشعر


السؤال :
ما حكم وصل الخصلة بشعر المرأة ؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله
يحرم وصل المرأة شعرها بغيره من شعر أو غيره مما يلتبس بالشعر لما ورد في ذلك من الأدلة . 

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5/193 


لبس الباروكة للنساء


السؤال :
ما حكم لبس المرأة ما يسمى بالباروكة لتتزين بها لزوجها ؟ .


الجواب:
الحمد لله
ينبغي لكل من الزوجين أن يتجمل للآخر بما يحبه ويقوي العلاقة بينهما لكن في  حدود ما أباحته شريعة الإسلام دون ما حرمته ، ولبس ما يسمى بالباروكة بدأ  في غير المسلمات واشتهرن بلبسه والتزين به حتى صار من سمتهن ، فلبس المرأة  إياها وتزينها بها ولو لزوجها فيه تشبه بالكافرات ، وقد نهى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم عن ذلك بقوله : ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ) ؛ ولأنه في حكم وصل  الشعر بل أشدّ منه وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ولعن فاعله .  فتاوى  اللجنة الدائمة 5/191
وقد روى حُمَيْدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ عَامَ حَجَّ وَهُوَ عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ  وَهُوَ يَقُولُ وَتَنَاوَلَ قُصَّةً مِنْ شَعَرٍ كَانَتْ بِيَدِ حَرَسِيٍّ  أَيْنَ عُلَمَاؤُكُمْ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يَنْهَى عَنْ مِثْلِ هَذِهِ وَيَقُولُ إِنَّمَا هَلَكَتْ بَنُو  إِسْرَائِيلَ حِينَ اتَّخَذَ هَذِهِ نِسَاؤُهُمْ وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  قَالَ : " لَعَنَ اللَّهُ الْوَاصِلَةَ وَالْمُسْتَوْصِ  لَةَ وَالْوَاشِمَةَ  وَالْمُسْتَوْشِ  مَةَ . " رواه البخاري 5477 والله تعالى أعلم . 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد


حكم حلق المرأة رأسها


السؤال :
ما حكم حلق المرأة رأسها ؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله
لا يجوز للمرأة أن تحلق شعر رأسها إلا من ضرورة لما روى الترمذي والنسائي  عن علي رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (نهى أن تحلق المرأة  رأسها ) ، ولما رواه الخلال بإسناده عن قتادة عن عكرمة قال : ( نهى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تحلق المرأة رأٍسها ) وقال الحسن : ( هي مُثلة )  وقال الأثرم : ( سمعت أبا عبد الله يسأل عن المرأة تعجز عن شعرها وعن  معالجته أتأخذ على حديث ميمونـة ) قال : ( لأي شيء تأخذه ) قيل له : ( لا  تقدر على الدهن وما يصلحه وتقع فيه الدواب ) قال : ( إن كان لضرورة فأرجو  ألا يكون به بأس ) . والله أعلم 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد


تقصير شعر المرأة


السؤال :
ما حكم تقصير المرأة شعرها للضرورة مثلاً في بريطانيا  النساء  يرين أن تغسيل الشعر الكثيف صعب عليهن في الجو البارد فلذا يقصرن شعورهن ؟ .

الجواب:
الحمد لله
إذا كان الواقع كما ذكر جاز لهن أن يقصرن شعورهن بقدر ما تدعو إليه الحاجة  فقط ، أما تقصيره للتشبه بالكافرات فلا يجوز لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  : ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ) .
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5/182 . 
وكذلك لا يجوز أن يقصّرنه حتى يصير كهيئة شعور الرجال لحديث ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ لَعَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمُتَشَبِّهِي  نَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ  وَالْمُتَشَبِّه  َاتِ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ بِالرِّجَالِ . " رواه البخاري 5435 ،  والله تعالى أعلم 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد 

أرجو من الله عز وجل أن يجنبنا شر المعاصي ومخالفة أوامره

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

حياكِ الله معنا أختنا الفاضلة أم عامر

ما شاء الله
جهد مبارك نفع الله به
وجزاكِ الله عنّا خير الجزاء

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكن الله الجنة بغير حساب معلومات قيمة.

----------


## تواريخ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## احلام محمد اليمني

*بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بعلمكم هل يعني* *تسريحات الشعر** فيها شبهه 
*

----------

